# Mooning smiley?



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

Where can I find that mooning smiley that Speedy Pete used on Tom R?:laughing:


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

you can download thousands of smileys if you want to. Just google "smileys". You'll get sites that download.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

http://home.earthlink.net/~ourcozylittlenest/forum/emoticons/more/moon.gif


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Gordo said:


> Where can I find that mooning smiley that Speedy Pete used on Tom R?:laughing:



Right back at 'em, - - that 'moon' is obviously REPUBLICAN (red) . . . :laughing:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

You can bet if I was a 'terrorist' he'd have much more concern for my feelings . . . :laughing:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Or, - - to put it in his terms, - - a 'freedom-fighter' or 'militia-member' . . .


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

Tom R said:


> You can bet if I was a 'terrorist' he'd have much more concern for my feelings . . . :laughing:


You got that right.:laughing:


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Tom R said:


> You can bet if I was a 'terrorist' he'd have much more concern for my feelings . . . :laughing:


Hey...don't be a bully! You might hurt someone's 'feelings'. At least terrorists are open about what they want. They're entitled to a little respect.


----------



## Joe Wood (Sep 20, 2005)

I've got one I've used a few times ;-)

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a173/JoeWood_/Misc/Whatleonardocandowithit.gif


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Joe Wood said:


> I've got one I've used a few times ;-)
> 
> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a173/JoeWood_/Misc/Whatleonardocandowithit.gif



That's a great one, Joe!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

PipeGuy said:


> Hey...don't be a bully! You might hurt someone's 'feelings'. At least terrorists are open about what they want. They're entitled to a little respect.



Liberal definition of BULLY;

One who actually has the AUDACITY to give an OPPOSING VIEW for others to hear!!


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

...and we're turning a website/technical help forum Q about smilies political
Knock it off


----------

